

My Answer to a VC's Bitcoin Question - zargon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2012/08/11/my-answer-to-a-vcs-bitcoin-question/

======
adrianwaj
I'm sure a bitcoin only VC would have no shortage of dealflow.

